# Wow



## goneracin (Dec 14, 2008)

Just spent an hour shooting a p226. Im "re-new" to shooting after a long time away. My 17 yo daughter has rekindled the interest in it. Anyway, we have been going to the range shooting my walther p22, which is a blast, and I decided to rent a p226. All I can say is wow, what a nice piece that is. I am now obviously in the 9mm market. I do not have the chance to shoot many different brands, as the selection is limited, and there is only 1 place that has a few to rent out. Ive been to several stores playing "touchy/feely" with them, and like the feel of the sig, the CZ 75 SP-01. I also like the look of the FNH FNP9.
I guess my question would be more in relation to quality as opposed to feel, which I know everyone wants the gun to feel a certain way. Are the Sigs "better" guns to command the higher price, or is it some name recognition that gives them the higher price level? Ive got money burning a hole in my pocket.....lol and am going to do something soon.

BTW, 1st post here, this is a kick butt site.
Thanks
Bob


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Welcome from Northern Aeizona


----------



## seatmaker (Dec 2, 2008)

Welcome, I prefer the sigs but am also confused on which one to purchase, close, but still undecided.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Welcome from Ky.

THe 226 Sig is a really nice pistol. I have one that I wouldn't part with for twice the money. In fact after my friend shot it he told me if I sold it and not to him he would beat me up with another of my own guns:smt082 He CZ's and the FNP are also nice guns I don't have any of them but have shot them. If you like a poly frame gun the FNP is a good one. It acts a lot like a Sig being it has a similar de-cocker. I have the Browning version of the FNP-40 that I grow to like more each time I get it out. 

Any of those you listed will be a good buy. I like the Sigs more out of them but I can say that Browning Pro 40 is scary accurate. I am thinking about getting a FN- 9 before the price goes up more. I seen them at a gun show a few days ago going for as high as 550.00. The Browning are doing the same. I got mine for 350.00 a year ago. Damn panic buyers.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

goneracin said:


> I guess my question would be more in relation to quality as opposed to feel, which I know everyone wants the gun to feel a certain way. Are the Sigs "better" guns to command the higher price, or is it some name recognition that gives them the higher price level? Bob


Most of the Sigs you will run across are going to have metal frames. This type of frame cost more to make, therefore a metal Sig costs more than an average Glock or XD (you might notice that a poly Sig isn't that much more expensive than a Glock). They are also going to be more expensive than some other brands such as Ruger or S&W because of the much higher labor costs where they are made. IOW, if S&W started making metal-framed pistols in Germany or Austria or Switzerland, I think the price would be very close to that of the Sig.

So no, I don't think they aren't really "better" than many other good pistols. They just go about their own little way of making very good handguns. They are however very good pistols, and pretty much the equal of anything else at an equal price point. I do personally think that some of the price is due to name recognition, but not to a great extent.

PhilR.


----------



## Rastus (Dec 10, 2008)

I have several Sigs, as well as a CZ, and a couple of Walthers. IMHO, a Sig is worth the money, although the others are very nice in their own way. There are a couple of ways to get into the Sig world for less money.

The Sig CPO program (Certified Pre Owned) is where they take trade-ins mostly from government agencies and the factory goes through them from "stem to stern" replacing any part that needs it and refinishing the gun if needed. Many times you can't tell these from new ones, they come with a 1-year factory warranty and are generally in the $550 range.

Also available from Sig in polymer framed guns is the P250 and the P2022. Also much cheaper than the metal guns, both of these have Sig quality and reliability for less money than the "classic" guns go for.

I don't think you could go wrong with any of those choices.


----------



## Hank98498 (Oct 6, 2008)

Bob;
I did the same thing earlier this year - back in late Spring. I'd sold off all my guns years ago thinking I'd never need them again.
Well, I got back "into" with a Sig P-250 9mm. And I just love it.
My hands are on the small side of medium, and the P250 just fit well. I needed a DAO for work, and the P250 turned out to be an excellent choice.
I used it for CCW, too, but decided to get something for a Concealed Carry Weapon. After looking around and trying out about a dozen, I ended up with a Kel-Tec PF-9. It fits in my pants pocket unobtrusively so I carry it everywhere. Then I decided I needed something larger.
Again I looked around. I found some used HK USPs from a police department for "very reasonable" but I passed on them. I also looked at the used Sig P-6's, but I passed on them, too. I finally bought a Springfield XD-45, and I just love it. I'm glad I did lots of looking.
Bottom Line: You just can't go wrong with Sig, IMHO. Mine has given me about 8 months of good, reliable service, about 150 rounds of practice per month, with no FTF for FTE. But whatever you decide to get, make sure you like it, then get lots of practice with it and you'll end up loving it.
"Hank"



goneracin said:


> I guess my question would be more in relation to quality as opposed to feel, which I know everyone wants the gun to feel a certain way. Are the Sigs "better" guns to command the higher price, or is it some name recognition that gives them the higher price level?


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Welcome and Merry Christmas from southeast Texas.


----------

